# Jon, Good deal?



## RayN (Dec 17, 2002)

In NYC 

2003 330i brand new 

PP,SP, heated Seats, Nav, 5 speed, Xenon 

Lease

$0 Down $475 mo 39 months

$4500 Refundable down $425 mo 39 months


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ray,

Sounds like a very good payment!

You will love the car, and if the payment fits your
budget, you can't lose!


:thumbup:


----------



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

RayN,

this is indeed a VERY good deal. Who did you get it from ?


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

...never heard of "refundable down"
you mean at the down of the term you get your
$4500 back?:dunno:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

RayN said:


> *
> $4500 Refundable down $425 mo 39 months *


$4500... what's up with that??


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Jon, Good deal?*



jw said:


> *$4500... what's up with that?? *


*MSD Program* (multiple security deposits).


----------



## RayN (Dec 17, 2002)

West Chester BMW, NY

You get all 4,500 back at the end of the lease

It lowers payment which is pretty cool.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

RayN said:


> *West Chester BMW, NY
> 
> You get all 4,500 back at the end of the lease
> 
> It lowers payment which is pretty cool. *


Is this a more attractive option than putting the money in a safe investment?

EDIT: nevermind. I just did the math. If I'm correct, it will save $1950 over the course of 39 months. Not a bad ROI over 39 months.


----------

